# Stainless steel in the tank?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Does stainless steel have any adverse effect on the tank life?

The ADA filters appear to be metal. Is that stainless steel and does it have any special coating on the inside?

This jar may be a good choice for making a canister filter or a cheap external pump.

--Nikolay


----------



## 83mulligan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Stainless Steel*

I saw this post and though its old I thought I'd respond anyway. Stainless steel is the primary material used in food, beverage and pharmeceutical applications that require tanks, piping or other product contact surfaces because it is very sanitary. It is easy to clean and does not leach any components into the product. It is extremely corrosion resistant (hence the name) and is not coated. It is polished to different grades. The higher the grade, the less pourous the surface is and the more sanitary it becomes. You can tell if your part has any ferrous metal in it by simply seeing if a magnet will attach. The downside is that it is relatively expensive and somewhat difficult to work without the proper tools.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Through past experience, if you need to drill stainless steel- use a very low speed setting on the drill, a fair amount of pressure and cobalt bits.


----------



## tyhello12 (Aug 5, 2009)

This is an interesting discussion. thank you for sharing :tea:

demande simulation pret personnel en ligne - Pret personnel en ligne et de comparer les meilleurs taux afin de... La demande de prêt personnelen lignedemande simulation pret personnel en ligne


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Niko-

The ADA ES-600 filter is nice Stainless Steel. No coatings at all. I have one and can vouch for that.

Craig


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

From the grave!


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> From the grave!


Hehe I didn't even note the date of the original posting.


----------



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

APC all questions answered.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

My god what a stupid question!

People starting threads like that got to be publicly ridiculed!

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

niko said:


> My god what a stupid question!
> 
> People starting threads like that got to be publicly ridiculed!
> 
> --Nikolay


You crack me up!!! ound:


----------

